# Club Villa Wasaga Resort



## Kola (Aug 27, 2010)

This resort has been listed with II as a New Member resort since 2009 but I have yet to see any comments. Is it stll under construction ? Has anyone been there ?

PS: I have been to the Wasaga Beach area.

K.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 30, 2010)

Kola...are you sure it is listed with II?  I'm about 40 min away, but I stay clear of Wasaga Beach because of the horrendous traffic on weekends.  Haven't been to WB in 4/5 years.  I haven't heard anything about the resort, but there are many there and over at Collingwood as you would know.  When you google it, it is shown as right on the beach in the middle of the 12 mile strip.  There would be lots of activity within easy walk or short drive from the resort.


----------



## Kola (Aug 31, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> Kola...are you sure it is listed with II?  I'm about 40 min away, but I stay clear of Wasaga Beach because of the horrendous traffic on weekends.  Haven't been to WB in 4/5 years.  I haven't heard anything about the resort, but there are many there and over at Collingwood as you would know.  When you google it, it is shown as right on the beach in the middle of the 12 mile strip.  There would be lots of activity within easy walk or short drive from the resort.



Club Villa Wasaga Resort (CVW)was listed in the II print Directory at 361 Mosley St., Wasaga Beach but I can no longer find it on the II website. The others listed at Georgian Bay are Cranberry Harbour Castle (CHX). the Donato House Hotel ( TDN) and the Georgian Bay Beach Club (GBO). I haven't been to any of them but it looks like the Cranberry Harbour has more availability than any other.

Since you live in that general area do you happen to know anything about the Norwood resort also listed with Int. Int'l as another Ontario T/S option. It looks like it is mainly a fractional ownership resort that uses T/S exchange as a marketing tool. More about it here:
http://www.gograndvacations.com/resorts/eastern_canada_featured_resorts2a.html


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 31, 2010)

Kola:  I don't know the Norwood resort.  There are so many resorts in this general area, but it's not one of the more prominent ones.  We have always banked the two time shares we have owned over 25 years through RCI, so I rarely go to II to see what is there.


----------

